# Government FAIL, the DMV #143



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You want government run healthcare or anything else? Go to the DMV and your mind will change. Also, hate crimes have risen in this country and we bet you can't guess which race is being attacked the most. We'll give you a hint, it rhymes with kite.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-21T23_19_35-08_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I found a badge for Denton:










Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If y'all get a chance, play this on YouTube. Even if you turn off the sound. We seem to be having a hard time getting any traction on YouTube.

Remember, we plug prepperforums in the hopes of attracting more members.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> I found a badge for Denton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is funny! Good one @fangfarrier


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you heard Kamala Harris speak out against this REAL assault?
https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=11898


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

You need to add the qualifier, Don't lie unless your wife asks "does this make my ass look big" or "does this make me look fat" you could get somebody killed if they took the don't lie too literally.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Surely, Kamala will condemn the employee's hateful tweet. Right?
https://www.foxnews.com/us/uc-berke...this-makes-me-feel-emotionally-so-much-better


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> If y'all get a chance, play this on YouTube. Even if you turn off the sound. We seem to be having a hard time getting any traction on YouTube.
> 
> Remember, we plug prepperforums in the hopes of attracting more members.


I listen on you tube in the truck as opposed to the podcast. It would help if you had some dancing girls in bikini's as a visual tho. Just sayin. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> You need to add the qualifier, Don't lie unless your wife asks "does this make my ass look big" or "does this make me look fat" you could get somebody killed if they took the don't lie too literally.


I have found that hesitation in answering this particular question can bring about as much, or more trouble, as answering in the affirmative. Your "NO! those pants don't make you look fat" has to be quick, without hesitation and without contemplation. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

“No. That doesn’t make your ass look big, it’s the layers of blubber that do that. “

Well that didn’t work. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> "No. That doesn't make your ass look big, it's the layers of blubber that do that. "
> 
> Well that didn't work.
> 
> ...


:beat1: <<< ha, ha yeah if you want a frying pan smack-down.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have found that hesitation in answering this particular question can bring about as much, or more trouble, as answering in the affirmative. Your "NO! those pants don't make you look fat" has to be quick, without hesitation and without contemplation. :tango_face_wink:


I just say "Shut up and make me a sammich".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I just say "Shut up and make me a sammich".


Yeah. Sure. We believe that, too. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder is Kamala Harris is going to speak out against this unprovoked attack:
https://www.boston25news.com/news/w...ng-man-wearing-maga-hat-on-cape-cod/923965262


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yeah. Sure. We believe that, too. :vs_laugh:


Still it works better than fang's "blubber" remark, IMO. Layers of blubber? They's fightin' words.

Hey, nice podcast, guys! Squatch I hope you get your passport. Good luck!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Still it works better than fang's "blubber" remark, IMO. Layers of blubber? They's fightin' words.
> 
> Hey, nice podcast, guys! Squatch I hope you get your passport. Good luck!


He might as well bring her to the ******* Riviera (panhandle coastline of Florida). Does he really think government workers are going to get either his drivers license or his passport to him in time?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> He might as well bring her to the ******* Riviera (panhandle coastline of Florida). Does he really think government workers are going to get either his drivers license or his passport to him in time?


Yeah! Or else there's the Irish Riviera, which happens to be Spring Lake, NJ... I have family there. We could show them the sights.


----------

